# 71 Pickup Parts



## dminter (Dec 23, 2005)

Aloha from a newbie. My husband bought a gorgeous 71 pickup (pictures will be posted later, I promise) and we're having trouble finding parts. Specifically, the dimmer switch inside the steering column. Datsun parts seem nearly impossible to find on the internet - Datsun doesn't seem to be a choice on any list of makes on the usual parts sites - does anyone have a good source for online Datsun parts? Thanks!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

dimequarterly.com has occassional parts mostly for 510's but many parts cross over to the trucks

northwestdatsunenthusiast.org has a truck 4 sale section. Lots of guys with parts laying around at home or access to local yards.

510 realm.com has a couple guys with 620 and 521 pick ups. Mostly 510's though.

Where are you located at?


----------



## dminter (Dec 23, 2005)

On Oahu. So pretty much everything has to be done online.

Thanks for the tips - I will definitely try them!


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just saw one on ebay a couple of days ago...also check out NWDE.org...tdaaj has been parting out one and it has alot of good parts on it!


----------

